# sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen



## mÖre (17. Mai 2011)

*sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

Moinmoin
nachdem letzte Woche meine neue Glotze gekommen ist, wird mein Pc nun noch mehr multimediazentrale- jedoch ist es auch mein Arbeitsrechner.

Kurzum: ich muss irgendwie 3 Monitore möglichst gescheit ansteuern.
Ich habe 2 22" TFT, welche meine bisherigen Arbeitsmonitore sind. beide mit 1680*1050, angeschlossen per DVI
Nun nun eben den neuen Fernsehr... FullHD, jedoch kein DVI, sondern nur Analog (reden wir mal nicht von HD  ) und HDMI

Graka ist eine 8800GTX, welche jedoch nur 2 DVI ports hat. Bringt ne weitere 0815-Graka was, oder wie würdet ihr es lösen?

Danke


----------



## Abufaso (17. Mai 2011)

Am besten gleich ne neue Graka. 
Willst du auf 3 Bildschirmen zocken?


----------



## mÖre (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

genaugenommen will ich gar nicht zocken. hauptspielzeug auf dem PC ist Photoshop 

neue Graka bin ich ganz leicht gegen, weil sie von der Leistung her aaaaaaaaaaabsolut ausreicht (wenn ich doch mal ein Spiel starte) und zudem frisch aus Wasser umgestellt wurde. Und so schnell will ich die WaKü nemmer anfassen


----------



## Abufaso (17. Mai 2011)

Ok, bei Photoshop muss die Graka nicht so viel arbeiten. 
Dann ist doch die einzige Alternative für 3 Bildschirme eine zweite Graka, da die 8800 gtx ja nur 2 anschlüsse hat.


----------



## mÖre (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

einfach eine x belibige?
OS ist im Übrigen ein Win7 Prof

zusätzlich eine weitere 8800gtx möchte ich nicht (wegen Strom, Hitze, Lautstärke- und vor allem Nutzlosigkeit), oder muss es die gleiche sein um SLI aufzuabeun?

oder einfach eben irgendeine x belibige rein, und fertig? Weil die Zusatzgraka würde ich dann so klein wie nötig wählen, hauptsache die kann mein FullHD Signal an die Glotze weiterleiten


----------



## Abufaso (17. Mai 2011)

Es geht schon. Nur leider passt sich die stärkere Karte an die Schwächere an. 
Was für ein Mainboard hast du denn?


----------



## mÖre (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

jute frage... [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
Gigabyte EP35-DS3P


----------



## Abufaso (17. Mai 2011)

Also 2 PCI Express Steckplätze hat das Teil schon, aber ich glaub der P35 Chipsatz unterstützt kein SLI (also 2 Grakas) 
Dann musst du entweder eine neue Karte kaufen (mit 3 Ausgängen) oder auf ATI umsteigen, dann kannst du auch 2 Stück betreiben.


----------



## Joel-92 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

Es gibt auch externe Grafikkarten (über USB). 
Die sind alles andere als leistungsfähig, aber für Photoshop und co. sollte sie ausreichen.
Und meines Wissens bremst die USB-Grafikkarte die interne Grafikkarte nicht aus.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch externe Grafikkarten (über USB).
> Die sind alles andere als leistungsfähig, aber für Photoshop und co. sollte sie ausreichen.
> Und meines Wissens bremst die USB-Grafikkarte die interne Grafikkarte nicht aus.



Da stimme ich zu.
Photoshop ist für den Grafikchip auch nicht viel mehr Arbeit als der Windows Desktop


----------



## Joel-92 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

Die externen Grafikkarten gibts mit VGA Anschluss ab 40 €. Mit DVI Anschluss ab 60 €. Bei DVI via Adapter auch HDMI.


----------



## mÖre (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

ist das sogesehen sinnvoll? Also eine "externe" USB Lösung?

Im Grunde brauche ich ja keine Leistung an dem TV, er soll mir nur vidoes und eben HD Inhalte wiedergeben können.

Wäre es denn im Grunde nicht einfacher, wenn ich einfach in den noch vorhandnene PCIe Slot eine x Belibige "kleine" Graka stecke und diese einzeln laufen lasse- also kein SLI oder sonstige spielerein. Die muss ja nur mein 1920p anzeigen können. Wenn ich denn mal spiele, dann ah auf einem der 22" also direkt an der 8800GTX, oder aber ich kann ja für den seltenen Fall mal umstecken


----------



## Abufaso (18. Mai 2011)

2 Grafikkarten ohne SLI zu betreiben ist möglich, allerdings ist die Leistung dann nicht optimal, aber wenns nur für Photoshop ist 
USB Grafikkarten sind eher eine Notebook Lösung, leider mit recht wenig Power, erst recht für 1080p, aber auch hier wird Photoshop denk ich mal kein Problem sein. 
Anders ist das bei HD Videos, da solltest du dann die richtige Grafikkarte verwenden. 

Bisher kommt dein System mit HD Videos aber gut klar oder?


----------



## mÖre (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

also bisher habe ich 1080p nur gaaanz selten mal angespielt. wenn habe ich eher 720p angeschaut, wreil das ja noch nativ in meinen 1680*1050 angezeigt werden kann. 1080p wäre ja zu groß

aber was ich letztens so geschaut habe, testweise auch in 1080p lief 1A. Jedoch rede ich hierbei hauptsächlich von .mkv

Problem derzeit, mein Pc steht etwas weit vom Monitor weg... so ca 70km  ich komme erst jetzt am WE dazu es wirklich mal zu testen, weil dann PC und TV zum erstem mal vereine.. Rein aus technischer Sicht hatte ich mit dem PC noch nie leistungsprobleme (außer ich habe zu viel geshoppt, ab 40 einstellungsebenen und 12 vollbildebenen in Photoshop geht der rechner doch ein wenig in die knie  )
Photoshop kann zwar in CS4 (nutze ich) die Grafikkarte mit in berechnungen einbringen, jedoch haben mir schon viele shopper bestätigt, dass meine GraKa dazu immernoch weit oversizes ist.... sie stammt aus den Zeiten, wo ich noch viel gezockt habe (sie wird in 3 tagen 3 Jahre alt... hab ich eben grade festgestellt  )
Und wie gesagt da ich sie grade erst auf silend getrimmt habe, und mir die Leistung allemaßen ausreicht (stromverbrauch interssiert mich nicht) möchte ich sie dich schlichtweg behalten. Wenn ich mal zocke, reicht mir die Leistung halt.

Macht es denn wirklich so einen massiven Leistungsunterschied, wenn ich schlichtweg nur diesen einen Monitor, ohne auf ihn explizit 3D darstellen zu wollen, zu betreiben?
Alzuviel möchte ich natürlich nicht ausgeben...


----------



## Abufaso (18. Mai 2011)

Redest du jetzt von einer USB Graka oder eine PCI E Karte?
Wenn du den Grafikchip nicht mit Benchmarks oder Spielen zum Schwitzen bringen willst, wird das schon reichen. 
Und für ein kleines Game kannst du dann ja einfach den TV an die 8800 gtx anschliessen. 

Was hast du eigtl. für ne CPU?


----------



## mÖre (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

das meine ich ja. Wenn ich doooooch mal auf FullHD zocken will, kann ich immernoch schnell umstecken und den TV an der 8800ter betreiben.
Und sonst reicht es mir halt vollkommen aus, wenn ich normal mit arbeiten kann, ohne irgendwelche 3D Anwendungen (außer eben das, was Photoshop denkt der Graka zum rechnen zu geben).

Bzw wäre vielleicht noch eine spielerei, dass ich meinen derzeit doppel-Monitorbetrieb erweitere. Also zB ein Monitor arbeite ich in 300% Zoomstufe, während mir der 2. Monitor eine 100% Ansicht zeigt, und dann der 3. Monitor das komplette Bild 
aber hauptinteresse liegt eben bei der Wiedergabe von Filmen


Rest des PCs sind: Q6600@2,4-3ghz, 8gig, 120GB SSD und demnächst kommt noch n software raid aus 2 platten als datenspeicher rein. Souka ist eine XFi musik

edit: meine derzeitige Intension führt eher in richtung "echte" GraKa, also PCIe. USB möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nichts rumbaumeln


----------



## Abufaso (18. Mai 2011)

Jaa, ein 3 Monitor System finde ich auch sehr reizvoll, kann das also durchaus nachvollziehen . 

Und am System wird es wie ich sehe auch nicht scheitern. 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage der Grafikkarte...


----------



## mÖre (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: sinnvoll 3 Monitore anschließen*

jop, was wäre denn eine Bezahlbare, die das unterstützt, was ich möchte?
Ideal wäre ja irgendwie HDMI 1.4, oder besser, dass ich für die Zukunft (3D etc) gewappnet bin


----------

